# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Equipos, Maquinaria y Herramientas  Servicios Agricolas el Iqueño

## jcaico

*IMPLEMENTOS AGRÍCOLAS PARA TRACTOR*  www.implementosagricolasfsi.com  Imperial - Cañete - Lima - Perú  Llamar al: (511)-5897194 Ventas: 958840599 ( Directo)   Empresa peruana que nace como respuesta a la necesidad de todos los agricultores del país, equipandolos con Maquinas e Implementos Agrícolas. Contamos con más de 29 años de experiencia.  *FSI SAC* desarrolla, innova y fabrica implementos y maquinaria agrícola.  
Contamos con un experimentado grupo de trabajo y la tecnología necesaria que requiere la fabricación de nuestras maquinas.   _FABRICACIÓN & SERVICIOS EL IQUEÑO S.A.C_. busca la mejor solución posible en *Calidad y Precio. * *VENTAJA COMPETITIVA:*
· Experiencia.
· Infraestructura moderna.
· Seguridad y cumplimiento de normas nacionales.
· Personal capacitado y calificado.  _IMPLEMENTOS AGRÍCOLAS_   Desgranadora de maízTransplantadora manual.Cosechadora de papas / camote forzada.Cultivadora-Abonadora, accionada con sistema HidráulicoCultivadora-Abonadora, accionada con caja ReductoraEncamadoras con Diskiller (Formador de camas).Trilladora de tomate, pimiento, zapallo entre otros.Picadoras de chala estacionarias, acoplada a motor eléctrico, petrolero o gasolinero.Desbrozadoras con martillos o cadena para la  hoja de la papa.Hoyadoras ( barrenadora) para cercos y plantaciones.Cultivadoras de brazos rígidos.Borderos agrícolas con discos de Ø28" a Ø32"Carreta agrícolas baja y alta con sistema de suspensión Tandem (2Tn)Carreta agrícolas alta con sistema de muelles (6Tn)Pulverizadores de arrastre de 2000Lts con enrrollador de mangueras.Pulverizador de arrastre de 2000 Lts con barra vertical (4.5m) portaboquillas.Trituradora moledora de broza permite convertir ramas secas en viruta (abono para el terreno).Chipeadora de poda de árbol, ramas y troncos (Ø2").Subsoladores de 2, 3 y 5 brazos.Surcadora de 2 y 3 brazos.Trituradora de ramas de sarmientoMolino de martillos para granos.(mejorado)Molino de martillos para pulverizar cascara de coco y musgo.Puntas cincel y puntas "V", accesorios para cultivadora.Cajones aporcadoras.Entre otros.   Cosechadora de papas.jpg   Carreta de cosecha alta.jpg   _Mantenimiento de implementos_ *agrícolas*  Mantenimiento preventivo y correctivo de máquinas e implementos agrícolas.  Nosotros le proponemos nuestro servicio de reparación y mantenimiento (reconstrucción, renovación, restauración) de maquinaria e implementos agrícola tales como:  - Arado de discos. - Cosechadora de papas / camotes - Rastras agrícolas de discos( Liviana y pesadas). - Subsoladores. - Sembradoras. - Pulverizadores de arrastre. - Atomizadores. - Cisternas. - Cultivadoras, entre otros.  Mantenimiento.jpg  · Mecanizado en torno, fresadora, taladro, cepillo. · Servicio de prensa hidráulica, rolado, corte de planchas de fierro y acero con equipo oxicorte.  · Stock de repuestos para implementos agrícolas y otros.  Contamos con personal Calificado.   *Ubiquenos:*  *Planta:* Jr. Augusto B. Leguia Nº 523 (Ex - Av. Progreso) *Imperial - Cañete - Lima -* *Perú*  *Contactenos: * *Teléfono:* (*511)*- *5897194*  *Ventas:* 958840599  Movistar*:* 990433917  Claro*:* 994364681    *E-mails:  * josecaicoron@gmail.com  ventas@implementosagricolasfsi.com  informes@implementosagricolasfsi.com   *Visita nuestro Facebook:*  @implementos.agricolas.FSI   *Nuestra WEB:*  www.implementosagricolasfsi.com   https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=26p72uIopZA      Temas similares: Artículo: Minag planea inaugurar módulos de servicios agrarios en breve que agruparán servicios sectoriales ofrecimiento de servicios Servicios del Campo contactar con empresas de servicios de Ica contactar con empresas de servicios de Ica

----------


## Luis40

Hola amigo jose yo estoy en el rubro fabricacion de remolques agricolas desde 1 a 20 ton y me pidieron una desbrosadora de esparragos si la tienes me dises el precio para contactar saludos.

----------


## agusvar

Sres Implementos agricolas: Desearia conocer sobre las cosechadoras para pimiento,he podido ver en internet, un equipo que es una faja transportadora, el personal recoje los pimientos y los coloca en la faja, esta la colecta y deposita en un bin cosechero,, todo esto lo jala un tractor, si pudieran ilustrarme les agradeceria

----------

